# SW ProMar 200 zero voc



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

OK, I am most likely going to be using this stuff on a project soon, God help me. Without me trying to search a bunch of threads on it I'd like to know how you all like this paint, how it applies, etc. Good coverage? I'm going to be using it in a deep base, a charcoal gray. Are the sheens comparable to other sheen, meaning is the satin really a satin, or is it shiny like a s/g? Is the matte really matte? Any and all info is appreciated. TIA


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Like it lots. It is great in deep and ultra deep bases. A million times better than the color accents. Coverage is great, hide is great. Initial sheen is slightly higher, but dulls out to true in a week. I really like this line of all the lines they have out there.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I actually remember liking the Color Accents when I used it. It was a deep purple and it covered like a champ.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I have used the eg-shell and the low sheen they both are pretty true to what they should be. The low sheen is a dull egg shell but has more sheen than BM Matte or Duration Matte. I would also say the eg-shell is like their satin Superpaint or the old 200 with the voc's.

What I don't like is that it does not lay down smooth when dry. I have posted many comments about it's texture and nobody seems to agree with me or has a word to say. My walls look like rough orange peel when the 200 zero is dry. My salesman said he had the same issue in his own home and they were working on it. We no longer use it because on new drywall customers don't care for the roughness.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It's the paint I use on every interior. Sheens are true and touches up like it should. I've had issues with PM 200 Original flat touching up poorly in certain colors (toupes) but have had none since 0 VOC line came out.

As far as texture I haven't noticed more than any other paint but I use a 1/2 nap and do repaints and repairs only. I would like a paint to put a noticeable stipple without dragging the lines (think I described that right) 

I hate doing a perfect repair only to see it bright as day because it's too smooth compared to the wall with 10 previous paint coats worth of texture.

Edit: and coverage is pretty damn good in deep bases. I did a chocolate accent wall in my bedroom and only did one coat cause it was late and I was drunk. My wife never noticed


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sure you saw this thread.
We have used it quite a bit, spraying, deep bases, good coverage.
Here is a variety of colors we used last year.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

My new thread in work pics (the tan co.) is all pro200 0voc.

Wonderful, awesome...priced right.

Enjoy.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Is $23 a gallon a decent price?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is $23 a gallon a decent price?


Hey! We're in the same tier!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is $23 a gallon a decent price?


My guys getting a phone call Monday AM $23????????????????


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I always have had coverage issues with there 200 line.Is the new improved or are you guys just using 3/4 nap and up?:whistling2:You guys seem to swear by it while I swear at it.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

The eggshell is pretty shiney it's equivalent to a satin.. comes in Flat, Lo-Sheen, Eggshell, Semi.. Flat and Lo Sheen are great, it really does cover well!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the info to everyone who replied. 

Especially proud that I gave wisepainter another outlet for his SW lovefest. :thumbsup:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is $23 a gallon a decent price?


I was getting eggshell for $18 and change and thought it was high


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> I was getting eggshell for $18 and change and thought it was high


for the 0 voc? thats a good price!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

RaleighPainter said:


> for the 0 voc? thats a good price!


Yes, I only used it when I needed dark colors, my main paint only went to midtone


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

This has been my favorite paint. Once in a while I'll try something new but I always go back to it. For performance and price, it's great.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is $23 a gallon a decent price?


It's where I sit.
Although I spent 7 minutes laughing at $28.00 before they offered the new improved number.


My cheeks hurt all day after that.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

mudbone said:


> I always have had coverage issues with there 200 line.Is the new improved or are you guys just using 3/4 nap and up?:whistling2:You guys seem to swear by it while I swear at it.


I use 3/4 nap often and like a little stipple. I do 98% repaints too. There are not a lot of untextured walls around here.
The coverage really is good.
I can't remember how much it is. Wanna say $24 something a gallon.

Painted SW color RED BAY in the deep red base and liked it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Thanks for all the info to everyone who replied.
> 
> Especially proud that I gave wisepainter another outlet for his SW lovefest. :thumbsup:


As a craftsman entrusted with the finishes in showcase estates, I rely heavily on my years of hands on experience, and the materials that perform at the level of my skill.
Sherwin Williams treats me as I treat my most valued clients at every one of their many locations around America.

Amen.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is $23 a gallon a decent price?


Actually my price is $25 a gallon. I read the wrong line. Still not bad for a guy who has used SW probably less than 20 times in 20 years.
But I'm one of those guys who really doesn't care how much the paint costs, I've been charging around $55 a gallon for almost 10 years now, and probably going to raise that up to $70 +/- when spring hits full swing.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Actually my price is $25 a gallon. I read the wrong line. Still not bad for a guy who has used SW probably less than 20 times in 20 years.
> But I'm one of those guys who really doesn't care how much the paint costs, I've been charging around $55 a gallon for almost 10 years now, and probably going to raise that up to $70 +/- when spring hits full swing.


My price was $32.00, and honestly I would pay it.

For sure durability I would use this as a first coat for deep tone coverage, and Duration Home satin as a second/finish coat.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

I pay $13.99 b/c I can negotiate


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bob Cirulli said:


> I pay $13.99 b/c I can negotiate


Shenanigans! Pic or it's not true


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gibberish45 said:


> Shenanigans! Pic or it's not true


I agree.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bob Cirulli said:


> I pay $13.99 b/c I can negotiate


Double shenanigans. Totally full of it. Maybe for 700...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I negotiated bond plex to 49 and change, but that's because I'm using 200ish gallons on one job.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob Cirulli said:


> I pay $13.99 b/c I can negotiate


That's probably below store cost. What


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm curious what fellow Canucks are paying for the 200 zero voc? Even though our dollar is at par or better, it will be interesting to compare to our American neighbours.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

STAR said:


> I'm curious what fellow Canucks are paying for the 200 zero voc? Even though our dollar is at par or better, it will be interesting to compare to our American neighbours.


I can bet it's NOT $13.99


----------



## GamecockPainter (Feb 8, 2012)

No chance this guy pays $13.99 for zero unless he has crazy volume. I think the ultra deep and deep bases are great. Interested it see the 400 Zero however not available in ultra deep.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe he transposed the 1 and 3?


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Bob Cirulli said:


> I pay $13.99 b/c I can negotiate


Bob, I hate to say it, but I get way below that for mistints. $5 per gallon.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have heard that sw will give paint away practically on large commercial projects.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I actually remember liking the Color Accents when I used it. It was a deep purple and it covered like a champ.


 How's that island feel?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I actually remember liking the Color Accents when I used it. It was a deep purple and it covered like a champ.





NEPS.US said:


> How's that island feel?



Lol, hated the stuff but forced myself to perfect it because it was the only ultradeep base at the time.

S.W. Burgundy...6 coats.
I lost some money there.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> My guys getting a phone call Monday AM $23????????????????


Aye do is mine lol


----------



## Jeromepaint1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Builtmany said:


> I have used the eg-shell and the low sheen they both are pretty true to what they should be. The low sheen is a dull egg shell but has more sheen than BM Matte or Duration Matte. I would also say the eg-shell is like their satin Superpaint or the old 200 with the voc's.
> 
> What I don't like is that it does not lay down smooth when dry. I have posted many comments about it's texture and nobody seems to agree with me or has a word to say. My walls look like rough orange peel when the 200 zero is dry. My salesman said he had the same issue in his own home and they were working on it. We no longer use it because on new drywall customers don't care for the roughness.


I agree with you it does not lay down and with the deep base and ultra deep we have had problems with it marking up to easy and it does not clean well at all, when you wipe it with a rag it just moves the color around, really bad paint, but great price.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

In my market SW allows for 10 "exception" prices. All other products are based on volume.
I only buy those 10.
If I need a certain product I go to another company.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Jeromepaint1 said:


> I agree with you it does not lay down


Great, I finally found someone with the same issue


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> Great, I finally found someone with the same issue


Code 23 in the General Paint Discussion forum, STAT!



Code 23 - Two bad painters in one place at the same time, planetary implosion imminent if immediate action is not taken.
:jester:


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Code 23 - Two bad painters in one place at the same time, planetary implosion imminent if immediate action is not taken.
> :jester:


My salesman said lots of people have the same issue with stipple when dry. Now, I guess they are bad painters too


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Code 23 in the General Paint Discussion forum, STAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl.:notworthy:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> My salesman said lots of people have the same issue with stipple when dry. Now, I guess they are bad painters too


So long as they never cross paths (bad painters), we are safe.

Unfortunately there are millions which raises the odds of contact.

Sleep tight!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> So long as they never cross paths (bad painters), we are safe.
> 
> Unfortunately there are millions which raises the odds of contact.
> 
> Sleep tight!


As long as they don't cross paths with you (the painter) that never used sw zero voc and if you did you don't know  about it!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> As long as they don't cross paths with you (the painter) that never used sw zero voc and if you did you don't know  about it!


20 gallons.
Low sheen.
Ultradeep.


Check my current thread in the pictures forum.

I hope I meet your criteria now?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> 20 gallons.
> Low sheen.
> Ultradeep.
> 
> ...


His name is "Builtmany" not "Readmany"

I couldn't resist, been thinking about that for a couple hours now.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Promar 200 Zero VOC it's my favourite and standard everyday paint for any interior work. I'm super happy with the coverage and sheen, I actually don't use any other paint anymore.

I used to pay 23.59 at the beginning of 2011, right now I'm at 25.89 since they raised the prices but my rep to locked it now, I'm in Canada though...


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> 20 gallons.
> Low sheen.
> Ultradeep.
> 
> ...


No you don't meet my criteria wise. Try it in Extra White and let me know how it lays out. Maybe you should read my other post where I said most people obviously have used it in dark colors. Different product.......

You act like a real tough guy for a guy with over 4000 posts. Maybe spend more time using the products. It really takes NO BALLS to make such comments on a internet forum....

PS "sleep tight" WTF does that mean?


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> His name is "Builtmany" not "Readmany"
> 
> I couldn't resist, been thinking about that for a couple hours now.



TJ paint you know what that stands for TJ ummmmmm


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wise and built, quit pissing in my thread. Unless you have additional relevant information to share, move along.

I appreciate everyone who posted pertinent info to my original questions. I will be using it next week and will see how it goes.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Let's see since December 2009 this forum has been quite helpful. Now I found my first a$$hole. I guess I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> Let's see since December 2009 this forum has been quite helpful. Now I found my first a$$hole. I guess I'm doing pretty good.


 Dont fret Built!Wisepainter is just acting like a Wiseguy.:whistling2:


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Builtmany said:


> Let's see since December 2009 this forum has been quite helpful. Now I found my first a$$hole. I guess I'm doing pretty good.


Go any where and you will find people you find to be jerks.

BTW-you may find these guys to be pretty nice and helpful in other areas.

I have had good outcomes with the deep base and red base 0 voc. I have some stipple issues with extra white, but there are few perfectly smooth walls around here that don't already have bumpy surfaces anyway, so I am not bothered by it.

I like to use 3/4 nap lambswool roller covers, but many of my walls are textured too.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

A+HomeWork said:


> I have some stipple issues with extra white, but there are few perfectly smooth walls around here that don't already have bumpy surfaces anyway, so I am not bothered by it.
> 
> I like to use 3/4 nap lambswool roller covers, but many of my walls are textured too.



We most always paint on new drywall therefore my customers are looking for a smooth finish. All I have used in the zero VOC is an Extra White base. Now, I don't doubt the deep or ultradeep bases lay down smoother because it's a different animal. Thanks for your constructive input


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Builtmany said:


> TJ paint you know what that stands for TJ ummmmmm


huh?

I wonder if you used a product like xim conditioner if it would soften the stipple at all. Just a thought. I've only used the deep base and never had an issue, except I didn't think it covered that great. Aura def would have covered better.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Wise, I gave you ample time to respond and knowing you read my posts above you have nothing to say. I should have known this is the path you would choose. Not really a WISE choice because it makes you a giant  pu$$y. 

Sleep tight


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> huh?
> 
> I wonder if you used a product like xim conditioner if it would soften the stipple at all. Just a thought. I've only used the deep base and never had an issue, except I didn't think it covered that great. Aura def would have covered better.


TJ thanks for the constructive input that does pertain to the topic but I'm having a tough time reading  as it was brought to my attention yesterday.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Builtmany said:


> TJ thanks for the constructive input that does pertain to the topic but I'm having a tough time reading  as it was brought to my attention yesterday.


Maybe your humor is as dry as mine, and is hard to detect. I've been told that a lot. 

But, I hope you learn to take it easy. A branch that doesn't bend breaks.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I asked nicely:


ProWallGuy said:


> Wise and built, quit pissing in my thread.


You obviously didn't understand what I meant:


Builtmany said:


> Wise, I gave you ample time to respond and knowing you read my posts above you have nothing to say. I should have known this is the path you would choose. Not really a WISE choice because it makes you a giant  pu$$y.
> 
> Sleep tight


See you in a week.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> huh?
> 
> I wonder if you used a product like xim conditioner if it would soften the stipple at all. Just a thought. I've only used the deep base and never had an issue, except I didn't think it covered that great. Aura def would have covered better.


Odd looking moulding, looks almost like shoe on carpet, is it just the angle of the pic?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Odd looking moulding, looks almost like shoe on carpet, is it just the angle of the pic?


I think it's just the angle. It was dark in there and I didn't have a flash either.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I actually remember liking the Color Accents when I used it. It was a deep purple and it covered like a champ.


I was thinking the same thing....The first (and only lol) time I used Color Accents was to cover a white primered kitchen with a reddish color that was similar to ketchup.

It nearly covered in one coat w/a lambs wool cover, I was blown away....

I've read alot of good things about the 0 voc version here so I'll keep it in mind as well...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I think it's just the angle. It was dark in there and I didn't have a flash either.


 Boy that frog tape sure helped your cut line out!:blink:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Boy that frog tape sure helped your cut line out!:blink:


Says you're in mo.

Never question TJ.

that is all.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> Says you're in mo.
> 
> Never question TJ.
> 
> that is all.


 Show me state.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Show me state.


Yup.

Which part?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Boy that frog tape sure helped your cut line out!:blink:


Are you saying it looks bad? 

Are you trying to start ****? 

Do you love me?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Are you saying it looks bad?
> 
> Are you trying to start ****?
> 
> Do you love me?


 No.1-Very eye pleasing!Great hand and eye control.no.2-I'm not a starter, just a finisher-and last how can you not love a painter?:thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob Cirulli said:


> I pay $13.99 b/c I can negotiate


That is definitely BS for a contractor's price. Fact!


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't be jealous


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bob Cirulli said:


> Don't be jealous


He's not jealous, he is calling you a liar. Guess what, I agree with him. Show me a receipt and I'll stand corrected. Put up or shut up.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bob Cirulli said:


> Don't be jealous


 Personally I think your paying to much at that price.:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bob Cirulli said:


> Don't be jealous


I hate it when liars double down it always seems to be over something petty. Bob no one believes you and we all have a good idea of what paint should cost.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

The pails of pro 200 o voc I've purchasing lately have crap in them, skin, clumps etc. I need to strain every new pail, anyone have this problem?
I'm wondering if this is only relevant to northern cities where the paint might freeze in transportation or storage.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

STAR said:


> The pails of pro 200 o voc I've purchasing lately have crap in them, skin, clumps etc. I need to strain every new pail, anyone have this problem?
> I'm wondering if this is only relevant to northern cities where the paint might freeze in transportation or storage.


Was it all from the same batch? I have not seen this problem here in Virginia and use it often. Just shy of 20 gallons last month in fact. Certainly sounds like it could have frozen over before.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> He's not jealous, he is calling you a liar. Guess what, I agree with him. Show me a receipt and I'll stand corrected. Put up or shut up.


Need a receipt...
I've heard that one before.
If you wanna fly here your welcome to.
It's a fee country.
Now u sound jealous. Worry about yourself.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> I hate it when liars double down it always seems to be over something petty. Bob no one believes you and we all have a good idea of what paint should cost.


Just b/c I get a better price than you don't get mad... Get better pricing.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> I hate it when liars double down it always seems to be over something petty. Bob no one believes you and we all have a good idea of what paint should cost.


Do you?
You're brilliant!


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh yeah...
I worked for SW and I had a customer who buys it for $9.36. 
That's even better than my price!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob, are you even a painting contractor?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Where are you from bob?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Bob, how long ago did you work for SW?

I'm happy for you man that you can get this stuff so cheap. 
What's your secret?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Quote from Contractor Talk



Bob Cirulli said:


> I'm gonna get into the painting business. I live in Memphis TN and there is a paint company called Farrell-Calhoun. I may try them but has anyone had any luck, good/bad recommendations on them? Also, how do I bid work (new residential, repaints, exterior brick, exterior Hardi, etc.)?I'm not trying to take anyones work but I NEED HELP....
> Thanks



Since you didnt inroduce yourself properly Bob, I figured I would give a little background into your experience. Again, if you dont know how to bid, chances are you dont have a need to leverage pricing. When I asked you to put up or shut up, I was serious. I will be back later with a copy of your pricing on 200 Zero VOC unless you want to make nice and have a do over. There is a lot to learn here, there is a LOT of very amazing craftsmen who will help when help is needed. To insult us by pitching BS and then standing tall in 10 feet of sh!t doesn't serve you well. 

Welcome to Paint Talk. Were, for the most part, we know what the heck we are talking about.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Quote from Contractor Talk
> 
> Since you didnt inroduce yourself properly Bob, I figured I would give a little background into your experience. Again, if you dont know how to bid, chances are you dont have a need to leverage pricing. When I asked you to put up or shut up, I was serious. I will be back later with a copy of your pricing on 200 Zero VOC unless you want to make nice and have a do over. There is a lot to learn here, there is a LOT of very amazing craftsmen who will help when help is needed. To insult us by pitching BS and then standing tall in 10 feet of sh!t doesn't serve you well.
> 
> Welcome to Paint Talk. Were, for the most part, we know what the heck we are talking about.


I'm sorry if I offended you by not Properly Introducing myself. Please forgive me! I'm sorry! I'm sorry! I'm sorry. It may happen again though.
For the most part u know what you're taking about. Except why the sky is blue and why people are better than cows, dogs or fruit. 
And please get me a copy of 200 I would like to have an extra.
Oh yeah I keep forgetting we're talking about paint and this is keeping you up at night.
Get a life!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob, we don't take kindly here people who misrepresent themselves. Again, are you a paint contractor or not.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Bob, we don't take kindly here people who misrepresent themselves. Again, are you a paint contractor or not.


I used to be a SW manager and rep.
Now I'm consulting/estimating for a large commercial/IM contractor and he subs some to me on the side.
Is that worthy enough?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bob Cirulli said:


> I used to be a SW manager and rep.
> Now I'm consulting/estimating for a large commercial/IM contractor and he subs some to me on the side.
> Is that worthy enough?


Wow, you must have got some really good estimating advice over at CT!


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Where are you from bob?


Memphis


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So Bob, would you like to tell us what your connection to Farrell-Calhoun paint is?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bob Cirulli said:


> Oh yeah...
> I worked for SW and I had a customer who buys it for $9.36.
> That's even better than my price!


 I believe that Bob.The customer no doubt was a Homeowner I bet?Here recently they have been getting better pricing than the professionials.Go figure!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Hold that thought.....want to make myself a snack and get a few refreshments so I can watch how this unfolds.:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Gonna be a little blunt here Bob. Your CT story and your PT story just aren't matching up. PWG has been around here since the inception of PT - and damn near the inception of CT. Some of us here frequent both forums. Also, PWG's BS meter has become a fine-tuned machine over the years.

So, the question is: Are you employed by F&C in any capacity? I mean, if you are, just say so. That isn't a problem unless you're looking for free advertising. Misrepresenting yourself doesn't do you much good, much less the product you're touting.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

I've used it


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

I've used:SW, Porter (PPG), BM, Behr, Olympic, Valspar, Kilz, Duron, ICI/Dulux, MAB, United. Maybe a few more but that's kinda it.
Is that enough?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Sure, that's enough. But let me just say this:

I use/participate in this forum for two things. I am here to learn from others, and I am here to help others if I can. When I see misinformation being posted, it does nothing but muck up the good info with... misinformation. I probably wouldn't have even noticed this if you hadn't posted in my thread where I was looking for real information. I don't pretend to be someone I am not, I'm an open book here. So let me lay my cards on the table, and maybe you can clear some things up. 

On 6-9-11, you posted this on ContractorTalk:


Bob Cirulli said:


> I'm gonna get into the painting business. I live in Memphis TN and there is a paint company called Farrell-Calhoun. I may try them but has anyone had any luck, good/bad recommendations on them? Also, how do I bid work (new residential, repaints, exterior brick, exterior Hardi, etc.)?I'm not trying to take anyones work but I NEED HELP....
> Thanks


You live in Memphis, and have decided to get into the painting business.

Then, on 9-24-11, you pop up here and post this:
Farrell-Calhoun Paint, ever heard of it?


Bob Cirulli said:


> I'm new to this forum and I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of them. I have a rep calling on me. They are new to my market.
> Anyone...?


Same day:


Bob Cirulli said:


> Nashville. They are out of Memphis and have about 30 stores throughout the SouhEast. I did some research on the Internet. They also sell to dealers.


So now you're in Nashville, That's cool, people do move.
Then six months later:


Bob Cirulli said:


> I really like their Premium Line Interior. It comes flat, eggshell, satin and s/g. The price is almost half of that of comp products.
> They have a waterborne that acts just like SW ProClassic and Porter Advantage 900 but w/out all the smell.
> Their Premium exterior line is great. It's in between SW SuperPaint and Duration. The cost is in the low $20's.
> I like buying local and this is why...


So, after that short period of time you're an expert on their products?
You are a fast learner. 
Even more impressive is that less than a year ago, you were asking "how to bid jobs" (per the post on CT above) and now:


Bob Cirulli said:


> I used to be a SW manager and rep.
> Now I'm consulting/estimating for a large commercial/IM contractor and he subs some to me on the side.
> Is that worthy enough?


Wow, no baby steps for you.
Do you want to know how I think you became such an expert on the Farrell-Calhoun paints? Read on.
When you signed up here at PaintTalk, you used this email address:










A quick and simple google search tells me you either own, work at, or are affiliated somehow with this:










You might think I'm an ass, but at least I blocked out your personal info so other members here couldn't ruin your day.

In conclusion, I think its a shame people think on the internet that they can be whoever they wish to be, not really who they are. We have a Farrell-Calhoun branch here is StL, and I'd be interested in finding out more about them, but not under bullsh1t pretenses.

You have a good day sir.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

""""""""""


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

PWG-

If I EVER thought about lying on PT, I now know better. Come to think about it, I am not sure I am even worthy of rubbing (virtual) shoulders with you.

I do appreciate mods' attempts to keep PT a genuine site for guys like us to share real experiences and opinions and still be (virtual) friends at the end of the day.

Sincerely,
Wade


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And Bob, I forgot to add your statement of purchasing this particular product _*as a paint contractor*_ is complete and utter bullsh1t.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Well done PWG!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe we can teach him how to estimate projects so he can get what he wants from us... oh wait, he already is estimating and consulting, he said so. 

I've never heard of the paints. But if I ever see a store or dealer now, I'll always think of Bob and how he tried to lie to us. Too bad for the honest dealers selling the product...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

'Nuff said.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Im crushed and humiliated. 
My life is over. I can no longer exist with out y'all.
Please forgive me.
My head hurts.
I need a nap.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bob Cirulli said:


> Im crushed and humiliated.
> My life is over. I can no longer exist with out y'all.
> Please forgive me.
> My head hurts.
> I need a nap.


If you want to act like you don't care, more power to you. It just seems like you're only hurting yourself.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob Cirulli said:


> Im crushed and humiliated.
> My life is over. I can no longer exist with out y'all.
> Please forgive me.
> My head hurts.
> I need a nap.


What a douchebag.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

U mean doughie bag


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Lmao. Bob, why dont you stop trying to get over on people(It isn't working).
PWG good gumshoeing.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bob Cirulli said:


> Im crushed and humiliated.
> My life is over. I can no longer exist with out y'all.
> Please forgive me.
> My head hurts.
> I need a nap.


 3/4nap?:whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Mud, you have 398 responses and 99 percent are one liners. You should go into advertising. :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Mud, you have 398 responses and 99 percent are one liners. You should go into advertising. :thumbup:


 oh by the way Ive been wanting to tell you your name has a nice ring to it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Label changes.
So soon?
Clients calling me in 8 months, confused by the label when they need minor touch ups.
Meh.
Whatever, S.W. probably paid $54,000 to a think tank for the revamp.
Suckers.

Anyways, gonna slather some more of this magic salve on an upcoming whirlydo.
Client gets paid piles of currency for throwing a ball.
No pictures allowed...signed, notarized.

Flat, deep base, regular Wasatch primer no tinting.
The first colors are 75% formula, working on the next few.
It does not have the new green colorants, we are acquiring the latest "hippie dye" next month(?).
I am excited to once again have an opportunity to use this product.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

They are about to out the progreen line. Hence the label color change on the lettering.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I used this product this past week. Will provide an update shortly.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I used this product this past week. Will provide an update shortly.


Are the new 0% voc colorants being dispensed in your area?
If so, has the paint fallen completely off the wall?
That is my biggest fear using a product that lacks any nefarious chemicals.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Works great with new colorants, I used it on a deep base color


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've never had a problem using 200 zero voc. use a lot of it. However, for some reason I like using BM Regal Select a lot better, even though it costs a lot more. Covers really well and lays off nice. Also touches up great.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Waiting for that review PWG. What was your opinion?


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been using the 200 and it works great what's the opinions here of differences between this and the 400 in coverage and application ?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Waiting for that review PWG. What was your opinion?


10 gallons in, happy as a puppy with 2 peters.
My two cents so far anyway.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry, been working. Working right now actually. I liked it, covered great for ultra deep base. Will post review and pics soon.


----------



## All Pro Painting Co (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, this thread was interesting to say the least!!! 

Just an FYI, I recieved 4 gallons of Promar 200 zero voc to try and also purchased 4 gallons of regular promar 200. I noticed that the batch dates on the cans were identical between the 200 zero and regular 200.....hmmmmmm.....is SW trying to pull the wool over our eyes? Anyone else find this odd?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

All Pro Painting Co said:


> Wow, this thread was interesting to say the least!!!
> 
> Just an FYI, I recieved 4 gallons of Promar 200 zero voc to try and also purchased 4 gallons of regular promar 200. I noticed that the batch dates on the cans were identical between the 200 zero and regular 200.....hmmmmmm.....is SW trying to pull the wool over our eyes? Anyone else find this odd?


They make more than one line of paint each day. Don't read to far into it. They smell different and act different. Relax broThA.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I've applied over 500 gallons of it. I have no qualms. I do have issues with the plain PM200. 



Still waiting for your review PWG.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Still waiting for your review PWG.


Still working nights slingin vinyl at a subway. Patience grasshopper lol.


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

mudbone said:


> 3/4nap?:whistling2:


 liked that 1 4sure.................. wow this is better than tv


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have heard that sw will give paint away practically on large commercial projects.


There's a union shop here that does most of the buildings in Downtown Pgh. and they get it ProMar 200 for seven bucks per gallon.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

It can happen. But they have to spend multi million dollars a year. Bob on the other hand was a LIAR!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> It can happen. But they have to spend multi million dollars a year. Bob on the other hand was a LIAR!


What about Bob?

not a classic, but bill murray and richard dreyfuss...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wise, I disagree. What About Bob IS a classic.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

STAR said:


> The pails of pro 200 o voc I've purchasing lately have crap in them, skin, clumps etc. I need to strain every new pail, anyone have this problem?
> I'm wondering if this is only relevant to northern cities where the paint might freeze in transportation or storage.




This happened to me on some pails last feb. As the reply after your post suggested, it was due to freezing duing their shipping. I was comped three pails as a result.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> This happened to me on some pails last feb. As the reply after your post suggested, it was due to freezing duing their shipping. I was comped three pails as a result.


I got one pail comped and some strainers


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wise, I disagree.



soooooprise....

But yeah, no, not a classic. 

Could have been better paced.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Classic....


----------

